# تفسير سفر التكوين [ للقمص / تادرس يعقوب ملطي ]



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

الأصحاح الأول

مقدمة :

نود فى دراستنا لسفر
التكوين الألتزام بروح كنيستنا التى تتطلع إلى الكتاب المقدس لا ككتاب علمى أو
فلسفى وإنما كسر حياة مع الله يتمتع بها الأنسان ويعيشها ، ولهذا عندما كتب القديس
باسيليوس الكبير مقالاته عن أيام الخليقة الستة أوضح أن عمل الكنيسة ليس البحث عن
طبيعة الأشياء والمخلوقات وإنما دراسة عملها ونفعها .


( 1 ) اللــه الخالق



بدأ سفر التكوين بهذه
الأفتتاحية البسيطة : " فى البدء خلق الله السموات
والأرض " ع 1

إن كان التعبير " فى البدء " لا يعنى زمنا معينا ، إذ لم يكن
الزمن قد أوجد بعد ، حيث لم تكن توجد الكواكب بنظمها الدقيقة ، لكنه يعنى أن العالم
المادى له بداية وليس كما أدعى بعض الفلاسفة أنه أزلى ، يشارك الله فى أزليته .


" فى البدء
" لا يعنى
زمنا وإلا كان للبدء بداية ونهاية ، لكن " البدء " هنا يعنى حركة أولى لا كما زمنيا
، كقول الكتاب : " بدء الحكمة مخافة الله " ( أم 9 : 10 ) .

يأخذ كثير من الآباء بأن عبارة
" فى البدء " من الجانب الروحى تعنى
" فى المسيح يسوع " أو " فى كلمة
الله " خلقت السموات والأرض ..

عندما سأل اليهود السيد
المسيح :
من أنت ؟ أجابهم : " أنا هو البدء " (
يو 8 : 25 ) . هكذا فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض .

+ من هو بدء كل شىء إلا
ربنا ومخلص جميع الناس ( 1 تى 4 : 10 ) يسوع المسيح ، : " بكر كل خليقة " ( كو 1 : 15 ) ؟ وكما يقول
الأنجيلى يوحنا فى بداية إنجيله : " فى البدء كان الكلمة ، والكلمة كان عند الله
، وكان الكلمة الله ، هذا كان فى البدء عند الله ، كل شىء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شىء
مما كان " ( يو 1 : 1 – 3 ) . فالكتاب لم يتحدث عن بداية زمنية ، إنما عن هذه
البداية التى هى المخلص ، إذ به صنعت السموات والأرض .





( 2 ) روح اللـــه والمياة :


" وكانت الأرض خربة
وخالية ، وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة ، وروح الله يرف على وجه المياة " ( ع 2 ) .

فى الترجمة السبعينية قيل
عن الأرض : " غير منظورة وغير كاملة " ، غير منظورة لعدم خلق الأنسان بعد
لكى يراها ، ولأن المياة كانت تغطيها تماما ، أو لأن النور لم يكن بعد قد أشرق
عليها فكان الجو غامضا ، أما كونها " غير كاملة " فبسبب عدم قدرتها على الإنبات .


على أى الأحوال إن كان
الوحى قد أعلن أن الآب خلق السموات والأرض بكلمته ( ع 1 ) فهنا يكشف عن دور الروح القدس الذى كان يرف على
وجه المياة ليخلق من الأرض الخربة والخاوية عالما صالحا جميلا . ولا يزال الروح
القدس إلى يومنا هذا يحل على مياة المعمودية ليقدسها فيقيم من الأنسان الذى أفسدته
الخطية وجعلت منه أرضا خربة وخاوية ؛ سموات جديدة وأرضا جديدة ....



( 3 ) اليوم الأول :


أول عمل يقدمه الله هو
إنطلاق النور : " وقال : ليكن نور ، فكان نور ،
ورأى الله النور أنه حسن ، وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة ، ودعا الله النور نهارا
والظلمة دعاها ليلا ، وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا " ( ع 3 – 5 ) .


يلاحظ فى هذا النص :

أولا : إلى سنوات قليلة كان بعض العلماء
يتعثرون فى هذه العبارة قائلين كيف ينطلق النور فى الحقبة الأولى قبل وجود الشمس ؟
إذ كان الفكر السائد أن النور مصدره الشمس ، لكن جاءت الأبحاث الحديثة تؤكد أن
النور فى مادته يسبق وجود الشمس ، لهذا ظهر سمو الكتاب المقدس ووحيه الإلهى ، إذ
سجل لنا النور فى الحقبة الأولى قبل خلق الشمس ، الأمر الذى لم يكن يتوقعه أحد .
لقد ظهر النور حينما كانت الشمس فى حالتها السديمية الأولى ، أى قبل تكوينها الكامل
.

ثانيا : من الجانب الرمزى هذا النور خاص
بالمدينة السماوية المقدسة التى تضم الملائكة القديسين ، وفيها ينعم المؤمنون
بالأبدية ، هذه التى قال عنها الرسول أنها أورشليم العليا ، أمنا الأبدية فى
السموات ( غلا 4 : 26 ) ، والتى يكون لنا فيها نصيب ، إذ قيل : " جميعكم أبناء
نور وأبناء نهار ، لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة " ( 1 تس 5 : 5 )

ثالثا : فصل الله بين النور والظلمة لكى نقبل
النور كأبناء للنور وأبناء للنهار ونرفض الظلمة فلا نسقط تحت ليل الجهالة المهلك .


رابعا : ليست " الظلمة " مادة مخلوقة
أوجدها الله ، بل هى حرمان من النور فبظهور النور انفضحت الظلمة وعرفت .


خامسا : "
ورأى الله ذلك النور أنه حسن " ( ع 4 ، 12 ، 18 ، 21 ) ... [ الله لا
يحكم بأن الشىء حسن خلال افتتان العين به ولا لتذوق الفكر لجماله كما نفعل نحن
وإنما يراه حسنا متى كان الشىء كاملا ، مناسبا لعمله ، نافعا حتى النهاية ] .


سادسا : يختم حديثه عن اليوم الأول أو الحقبة
الأولى بقوله : " وكان مساء وكان صباح يوم واحدا
" . بدأ بالمساء وختم بالصباح ، وفى التقليد اليهودى يبدأ اليوم بالعشية
ويليها النهار ، فإن كان المساء يشير إلى الجسد القابل للموت ، والصباح يشير إلى
خدمة البر أو النور فإن المساء يسبق الصباح بمعنى أن يكون الجسد خادما للبر ، لا
البر خادما لشهوات الجسد.



( 4 ) اليوم الثانى ....
الجلد : ( تك 1 : 6 – 8 )

"
وقال الله ليكن جلد فى وسط المياة ............"

ربما يقصد بالجلد المنطقة
التى فوق الأرض مباشرة التى تطير فيها الطيور وليس الفضاء حيث الكواكب ...ويمكننا
أن ندرك طريقة تحقيق أمر الله إن علمنا أن الأرض كانت فى غليان مستمر وبخار فكانت
محاطة بغلاف كثيف . وفى الفترة ما بين الحقبة الأولى والحقبة الثانية أخذت درجة
الحرارة تهبط ، وبالتالى هدأ البخار وبدأ الجو يصير صحوا ، أما تسمية الجلد " سماء
" فذلك من قبيل اطلاق هذه الكلمة على ما هو سام ومرتفع فوق الأرض .

هذا الجلد يفصل ما بين
المياة التى من فوق أى السحب ، والمياة التى من أسفل أى البحار والمحيطات
.

+ +
+


( 5 ) اليوم الثالث : انبات الأرض




كتب موسى فى سفر التكوين (
1 : 13 ) : " وقال الله لتجتمع المياة تحت السماء
إلى واحد ولتظهر اليابسة ، وكان كذلك ودعا الله اليابسة أرضا ومجتمع المياة دعاه
بحارا ، وراى الله ذلك أنه حسن "

كتب موسى بأن الله جمع
المياة تحت السماء إلى مكان واحد ، والمتأمل فى خريطة العالم يلاحظ فعلا أن ذلك
صحيح علميا ، إذ أن جميع المحيطات السبعة لها قاع واحد ، إذ هى مشتركة مع بعضها فى
القاع . ولكن موسى كان حريصا إذ ذكر البحار منفصلة ، لأنه ذكرها بصيغة الجمع "
بحارا " . وفى أيام موسى كان البحر الأحمر والبحر الأبيض وربما بعض أجزاء من المحيط
الأطلنطى معروفين لدى البشر ، وأن المحيطات السبعة المعروفة الآن لدينا لم تكتشف
إلا بعد قرون طويلة حين بنى الأنسان المراكب الضخمة ، فكيف عرف موسى أن البحار مع
كونها منفصلة إلا أن قاعا واحدا لها !



( 6 ) اليوم الرابع : خلق الأنوار ..


من أجل الأنسان خلق الله
العوالم الشمسية فى دقة نظامها الفائق ، لا ليجعل منا رجال فلك وإنما لأجل خدمتنا
واعلان حبه لنا .

إن كان الله قد خلق الشمس
لتنير للأنسان له فى النهار وتكون له عونا فى كل حياته ، إنما يقدم لنا كلمته الحى
شمس البر الذى يحول ظلمتنا إلى نهار لا ينقطع ، واهبا إيانا حياة جديدة داخلية .
يسطع باشراقاته على الكنيسة فيجعل منها قمرا تضىء على العالم ، ويعمل فى كل عضو
ليجعل منه نجما له موضعه ليدور فى الفلك الذى له ساكبا نورا وبهاء على الأرض .




( 7 ) اليوم الخامس : خلق الأسماك
والطيور ..

إذ تهيأت الأمور لخلق
الأسماك قال : " لتفض المياة ذات أنفس حية " ( ع 20 ) ، فكانت بداية الخلائق التى
لها نفس حية فى المياة ، وكما انجبت المياة كائنات حية طبيعيا بكلمة الله هكذا تلد
المياة المقدسة الآن بكلمة لله كائنات حية حسب النعمة ، إذ نعيش كالسمك متمثلين
بالمسيح السمكة الحقيقية .

( 8 ) اليوم السادس : الحيوانات
والإنسان ...

هيأ الله كل شىء لخلق
الحيوان ثم خلق الإنسان ، مقدما لهم الأمور المنظورة وغير المنظورة ، يرى القديس
ثاوفيلس الأنطاكى أن الحيوانات المفترسة لم تحمل روح الشراسة إلا بعد سقوط
الإنسان ، مما قدمه الإنسان لنفسه من فساد خلال عصيانه إنعكس على طبيعة الأرض لتخرج
شوكا وحسكا وعلى الحيوانات ليحمل بعضها نوعا من الشراسة ، تزول لكثير من الأبرار
...

أخيرا توج الله خليقته
الأرضية بخلق الأنسان لا كخليقة وسط مخلوقات بلا حصر ، وإنما على صورته ومثاله ،
وأقامه سيدا على الخليقة الأرضية ...

ويلاحظ فى خلق الإنسان الآتى :


أولا : إن ما يشد أنظارنا فى خلق الإنسان
قوله : " نعمل الأنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا
" ( ع 26 ) ، مؤكدا : " فخلق الله
الأنسان على صورته ، على صورة الله خلقه " ( ع 27 ) ، الأمر الذى لم
نسمع عنه قط فى خليقة أخرى ، إذ أوجد النفس تحمل صورة الثالوث القدوس ، وتتسم
بالتمثل بالله ...

ثانيا : فى خلق الإنسان وحده دون سائر الخليقة يقول الله : " نعمل " بصيغة الجمع ، إذ يلذ للثالوث القدوس أن يعمل معا بسرور من أجل هذا
الكائن المحبوب .

ثالثا : خلق الله الإنسان فى النهاية حتى
يتوجه كملك على الخليقة ، وكما نقول فى القداس الغريغورى أنه لم يجعلنا معوزين شيئا
من أعمال كرامته ، خلق كل شىء من أجله وأعطاه سلطانا ، إذ قال : " إملأوا الأرض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير
السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض " ( ع 28 ) . لم يخلقه كائنا خانعا
فى مذلة إنما أراده صاحب سلطان على نفسه كما على بقية الخليقة .

رابعا : جاء خلق الإنسان فى اليوم السادس أو
الحقبة السادسة حتى إذ تكمل خلقته لا يرى الله أن كل ما عمله حسن فقط بل "
حسن جدا " ( ع 21 ) ، فيستريح فى اليوم السابع ، أى يفرح ويسر
بالإنسان موضع حبه . وكما خلق الإنسان فى اليوم السادس ، قدم السيد المسيح حياته
فدية على الصليب ليعيد خليقته أو يجددها روحيا فى اليوم السادس فى وقت الساعة
السادسة !!

خامسا : فى حديثه العام عن الخلق تحدث هنا
عن خلقه الإنسان فى عبارة مختصرة ودقيقة للغاية ، إذ يقول : " ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم " ( ع 27 ) ، مع أنه سيعود
ويتحدث فى شىء من التفصيل عن خلق آدم ثم حواء ، لكنه من البداية أكد " ذكرا وأنثى
خلقهم " ليظهر أن لنا أبا واحدا وأما واحدة ، فترتبط البشرية كلها برباط دم واحد ..
وليؤكد جانبا آخر هو تقديس لسر الزواج بين الرجل والمرأة بكونه سر الوحدة بينهما .




"
فأكملت السموات والأرض وكل جندها ... وفرغ اللـــه فى اليوم السابع من عمله ،
فاستراح فى اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذى عمل ....

وبارك
اللـــــه اليوم السابع وقدسه .. لأنه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذى عمل اللــــه
خالقا "
ويمكن أن نقارن بين ما خلق فى الثلاثة أيام الأولى للخلق ،
والثلاثة أيام التالية للخلق ،





أولا : الأيام
الثلاثــــــة الأولى




ثانيا :
الأيام الثلاثة الأخرى


اليوم
الأول
فصل اللــــــه بين النور والظلمة ، ودعا الله
النور نهارا ..... والظلمة دعاها ليلا وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا
.
اليوم
الرابع
وقال الله لتكن أنوار فى جلد السماء لتفصل بين
النهار والليل .. فعمل الله النورين العظيمين ، النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور
الأصغر لحكم الليل .. والنجوم .
اليوم
الثانى
عمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياة التى تحت الجلد
والمياة التى فوق الجلد ... ودعا الله الجلد سماء وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما
ثانيا
اليوم
الخامس
وقال الله لتفض المياة زحافات ذات أنفس حية
وليطر طير فوق الأرض على وجه جلد السماء
اليوم
الثالث
قال الله لتجتمع المياة تحت السماء إلى مكان
واحد ولتظهر اليابسة .. وكان كذلك ودعا الله اليابسة أرضا ، ومجتمع المياة دعاه
بحارا ..

وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما
ثالثا
اليوم
السادس
قال الله لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها
بهائم ودبابات ووحوش أرض كأجناسها ...

وخلق اللــــه الأنسان على
صورته
...





اما فى اليوم السابع : فقد استراح
اللــــــه من جميع عمله الذى عمل
:download:


​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*سفر العدد
نيافة الانبا مكاريوس

+
هو السفر الرابع بين أسفار الشريعه ، وسمى بهذا الأسم لأنه افتتح بتعداد بنى اسرائيل ، وعلى العكس من الأسفار السابقه فان اسمه فى العبريه (بى مدمار) أى فى البريه وذلك بالنظر الى موضوع السفر ، بينما فى اليونانيه اسمه (أرثيموى(arithmoiأى العد أو الحساب ، وفى الأنجليزيه سفر العدد numbers
+وموضوع السفر ببساطه هو تاريخ بنى اسرائيل فى البريه قبل دخولهم أرض الموعد (وهى رحله تيه استغرقت 38 سنه وستة أشهر ) بدأت الرحله فى الشهر الثانى من السنه الثانيه لخروج بني اسرائيل من مصر (122:1) وأنتهت بموت موسى .
+للسـفر محـوران
1- وصف رحلتهم فى مراحل مسيرتهم نحو كنعان عبر بريه سيناء ، من جبل حوريب المقدس الى بريه يوآب أمام أريحا .
2- أعطاء هذا الشعب المزيد من الشرائع والرسوم ، تكمل الشريعه الاولى المعطاه على جبل حوريب فى سفر الخروج تهيء الشعب لأرض كنعان..
+ الكاتب هو موسى النبى ، حيث كتب تفاصيل تلك الرحله حسب قول الرب (2:33) وقد ذكرت عبارة الله كلم موسى فى السفر (80 مره) ..
ولقد استغرقت كتابة السفر 30 سنه 1444-1405 ق.م.
+
مشتملات السفر (أحداثه)

فى السنه الأولى:-
احصاء الذكور من 20 سنه وما عدا بأستثناء اللاويين / تخصيص اللاويين لخدمة الخيمة / تحديد مواقع مخيمات الأسباط حول الخيمه / عد اللاويين عوض أبكار الشعب / شرائع / تقديم رؤساء الأسباط عطاياهم السخيه للخيمه / تعليمات بخصوص السرج والمناره / تقديم اللاويين أمام الرب لتكريسهم / الاحتفال بالفصح / تعليمات بخصوص الذين لم يشتركوا فى الفصح لعدم طهارتهم / ارشاد عمود السحاب والنار لهم / الامر بعمل بوقين من الفضه وتعليمات بخصوص الأبواق .
فى الطريق من سيناء الى الضفه الشرقيه لنهر الأردن حيث نزلوا فى عربات موآب

(20/2/ السنه الثانيه الى1/11/40).

ثم رحلوا من سيناء وطلبوا من حوباب بن رعوئيل المديانى أن يصحبهم فى البريه ، ثم تذمر البعض وتعرضوا للحريق فى تبعيره وتشفع موسى فيهم ، وبعد ذلك تذمروا بسبب الحم فأرسل الرب لهم المن والسلوى فاكلوا بشراهه فضربهم الرب فى (قبروؤت حتأوه)
فقام موسى وشكى للرب من ثقل الشعب فنصحه الرب بتعيين 70 شيخ لمعاونته ,.
وضرب الرب مريم بالبرص بسبب ادانتها لموسى هى وهرون بسبب زواجه . ولكن موسى طلب من الرب لاجل شفائها وبعد ذلك أخرجها من المحله سبعة أيام ثم ارتحلوا الى فاران . وأرسل 12 رجل ليتجسسوا أرض كنعان / وقاموا بحرب العمالقه وهزيمتهم ومطاردتهم الى حرقه / شرائع التقدمات والذبائح / رجم الذي خالف السبت / قضية قورح وداثان وأبيرام / ضرب الرب لبعضهم بسبب تذمرهم وصلاة هرون عنهم / وضع عصى شيوخ الأسباط أمام التابوت / عصا هرون تفرخ / تحديد مسؤليات الكهنه واللاويين وحقوقهم / شريعة البقره الحمراء (19)...
+ أحداث فى قادش:-

موت مريم أخت موسى وهرون / تذمر الشعب لأجل الماء / معاقبة موسى وهرون بعدم دخول كنعان بسبب ضرب موسى للصخره بغضب / ملك آدوم يرفض مرور الشعب / الوصول الى جبل هور / ثم توفى هرون وتمة اقامة العازر ابنه مكانه / انتصارهم على ملك الكنعانيين فى حرقه / الأرتحال عن طريق البحر الأحمر وتذمرهم من جديد وارسال الحيات المحرقه / الحيه النحاسيه / ارتحالات...وترانيم / الأنتصار على سيحون وعوج ووصولهم أخيرا الى موآب عبر الأردن على الضفه اليمنى له .
فى عربات موآب (3/4 أشهر) ص 22-37 .
بلعام بن بعور / الشعب فى شيطهم / سقوط الشعب فى الخطيه مع بنات موآب / عبادة بعل فغور وانتقام الرب منهم / فينحاس ينتقم من الرجل الأسرائيلى والمرأه المديانيه / الحصاء الخير / عربات موآب / بنات صلحفاء / ورأى موسى كنعان من جبل بعاريم / تعيين يشوع / كلام عن الذبائح فى الأعياد واليام العاديه / النذور / محاربة المديانيين وقتل بلعام / الغنايم / السماح لسبط راؤبين وجاد ونصف سبط منسى بالأقامه شرق الأردن / شرائع بشأن التعامل مع الكنعانيين / تقسيم الأراضى بين الأسباط ودون اللاويين / مدن الملجأ / زواج بنات صلفحاء من سبطهم وشريعة توريث النساء.

نقطة التحول فى السفر :-
عندما تمرد الشعب على الله عند قادش وأبتدأوا فى التذمر ، وكانوا يشتكون شرا فى أذنى الرب فحمى غضبه عليهم وأشتعلت فيهم النار وأحرقت طرف المحله (1:11) وكانت الثوره عند قادش هى نقطة التحول ، لذلك حرم جيل الخروج من دخول أرض الموعد ، وعندئذ تحرك الجيل الجديد الى سهول موآب شرق أرض الموعد (1:22) وأستعدوا للدخول حيث عين يشوع بدلآ من موسى .
ويمكن بلورته فى ثلاثة أقسام :-
1- من سيناء الى قادش برنيع (1-12)
احصاء رجال الحرب / ترتيب الأسباط حول الخيمه / ارتحالهم / شريعة النذير / تقدمات رؤساء الأسباط / تذمرهم / تذمر مريم وهرون
على موسى.
شمال
(دان ، اشير ، نفتالى)

يهوذاافرايم
شرق يساكرالخيمهمنسىغــرب

زوبولونلاوىبنيامين
راؤبين/شمعون/جاد

جنوب
1-
شرق( يهوذا- يساكر- زبولون) .

2-
جنوب( راؤبين- شمعون - جاد) .
3- الخيمه
( لاوى) .

4- غرب
(افرايم- منسى- بنيامين) .

5- شمال
(دان- اشير- نفتالى) .

2
- من قادش وخلال البريه ثم العوده الى قادش (13/19)

تجسس كنعان
ثورة تورح وداثان وأبيرام
3
- من قادش الى الأردن (20/36)

موت مريم / خطية موسى / موت هرون / الحيات المحرقه / الحيه النحاسيه ، هزيمة سيحون وعوج / بلعام النبى الكاذب / احصاء الجيل الجديد / قضية بنات صلفحاء / استقرار راؤبين وجاد ونصف سبط منسى شرق الأردن / تعيين يشوع بدلآ من موسى / مدن الملجأ .
ملخص الرحله
:-
42 محطه = عدد الأسماء المذكوره فى نسب المسيح (متى).

ملاحظه بخصوص التعداد :-
- ليس الكل محسوب ضمن العدد الالهى.
- ليس النساء والأطفال ( الا الأبكار) أو السلاله الكهنوتيه.
( كل الذين يسيرون فى القوه فى اسرائيل ) .
لما ابطلت ما للطفل وصرت رجلا أصبحت مستحقا لأن أحسب ضمن رعوية اسرائيل الجديد.
ملاحظات حول أحداث السفر الرئيسيه:-
بلعام(ص22)
:-

+ لما رأى بلاق جميع ما فعله بنو اسرائيل بالأموريين
+ ربما كان بلعام ساحرا أو نصف مؤمن والأرجح أنه كان يعرج بين الفرقتين وأحب المال .. وعندما تنبأ عن المسيح كان ذلك رغما عنه مثلما خرجت الشياطين معترفه بالمسيح. ومنعه الرب من الذهاب ولعن الشعب لأنه مبارك ولكن بالاق عاد وأرسل من جديد عدد أكثر.
+ بلعام يلح والله يوافق لكى يهبه الحريه .
+ الأتان تتكلم ..ويتعجب بلعام .
+
يشير مشوره رديئه على بالاق بأن يضع معثره فى طريق اسرائيل فيزنى الرجال مع بنات موآب فتفارقهم روح الرب ويهزموا .
+ العرض واحد للكل ولكن رد الفعل اختلف ما بين شخص وأخر حسب محبة الرب.

+
بلعام يقتل هو وعائلته بيد بنى اسرائيل بعد هزيمتهم لبالاق .
يذكر بلعام فى ( رسالة بطرس الثانيه ، رسالة يهوذا ، سفر الرؤيا ).


تورح وداثان وأبيرام (ص16) :-

+ كانت محاوله لتأميم الكهنوت .. فتذمروا على موسى وهرون ..
+ موسى يشكوهم للرب وينذرهم وينذر الشعب ز
+ انشقت الأرض وأبتلعتهم وكل جماعتهم .. أما ال 250 فخرجت نار وأحرقتهم.
+ أهل تورح وجماعته لم يموتوا وربما تابوا...
+ تقديس المجامر ودقها على المذبح .
+ ليسوا أحياء فى باطن الأرض كما ظن البعض.
الحـيه النحاسـيه:-

كانت البريه مليئه بالحيه والعقارب .. والرب حفظهم فلما تذمروا ضربهم بها..
+ وبينما ترك الله الحيات تلدغهم فقد أمر موسى يرفع حيه نحاسيه كبيره فى البريه (حتى تلمع وتظهر للجميع) كل من نظر اليها يشفى .
+ كيف وهى رمز للشيطان فى القديم ؟ تكون رمز للمسيح ؟
تماما مثلما سمر المسيح الموت على الصليب وجعل الصليب رمز فداء وبركه بدلآ من لعنه .
+ الخطيه ما تزال تعمل تعمل وما زال الصليب يخلص أيضا.
+ البشريه لدغتها الحيه القديمه ، ولم ينج الا كلمن نظر وتعلق بالأبن الوحيد المصلوب عنا.
+ ولكن بنو اسرائيل والذين احتفظوا بها للذكرى ، عادوا فعبدوها وأسموها (نحشان) وقد أحرقها حزقيا الملك (2مل 18:4).
قضية بنات صلفحاء :-
مات والدهن فى خطيته وام يكن له ولد ، ولما رأت أن موسى قد احصى الشعب لاجل الميراث لجأت للرب لعرض قضيتها فنصفها الله ووضع لهم تشريعا لمثل هذه الحالات بحيث يورث ميراث الأب للأبن أو الأخوه والأخوات...
فينحاس:-
الرجل المديانى= زمرى بن سالو رئيس بيت من الشمعونيين
كزبى بنت صور رئيس بيت أما ابن مديان
اراهم الرآه وهم باكون لاجل الضربه العظيمه التى حلت بالشعب، ربما للتباهى بجمالها وحسبها وربما للاشتراك معه فى العهد.. اقتحم الخيمه وتحدى الشريعه والكهنوت وتحدى القضاء والقضاه . فجرى خلفها فينحاس ومعه رمح وقتلها.
سفر العدد والعهد الجديد
( التذمر على الطعام وطلب اللحم 11: 4-6
(اشباع الجموع وتذمرهم يو6



(حل روح الرب على موسى وشيوخ الشعب(ص11)
روح الرب(اعطى الروح القدس للتلاميذ أع 2: 1-4

(قال الرب عنه فى دفاعه ضد هرون ومريم أنه أمين
موسى أمين فى

بيت الله(القديس بولس يقول عن يسوع انه الأمين فى بيته ، نحن بيته ان تمسكنا به (عب 3 5-6)

(سفر العدد)
عدد الأسباط
(الرؤيا من كل سبط اثنى عشر ألف مختون)
(
موسى فرض شرائع للتقدس وكل من يتنجس لايحل له الوجود فى المحله بل ينفى لئلا ينجس الشعب المقدس بحلول الله فيه (5 : 1-4)..

التقديــس
وعزل الخبيث

بولس الرسول يأمر برفع الخبيث من بينهم (الكورنثيين) لا يخالطوه أو يؤاكلوه (1كو 5: 7-13) بل يخرجوه من بينهم
لانهم جماعه مقدسه ، اله ساكن بينهم وساتر معهم (2كو 6: 16-18)..


(متى نذر رجل أو امرأه نفسه للرب يترك شعره الى أن تتم أيام نذره، ويقرب قربان ويحلق رأسه عند باب خيمه الأجتماع.(6: 1-5 ؛ 13-21)

القديس بولس فعل هذا هو و4 رجال آخرين فى اورشليم ، وأنفق عليهم وقدم قربان (أع 21: 23-26) ...



البوق أمر الرب أن يصنعوا بوقين من الفضه واحد لجمع الشعب والأخر للترحال (10: 3،2)
+ صور القديس بولس مجىء الرب فى النهاية بدعوة الكل اليه وبالهتاف والأبواق (1تس 16:4 ، 1كو 52:15) وقال السيدالمسيح أنه سيجمع مختاريه من أربع رياح الأرض حيث يرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت (متى 31:24)..


عقاب الشعب
(عاقب الرب الشعب المتذمر بعدم دخول كنعان (14: 22-30) ويحذر معلمنا بولس من التذمر لئلا يحرموا من الدخول الى على التذمرمجد الملكوت ومقر الراحه الأبديه (عب 3: 7-13) ..

(هياج جماعة على موسى وهرون
قـورح
+ يهوذا الرسول يحذر من مشاجرة قورح (يهو 11)
+
ويؤكد المسيح علي ارساليته قائلا "بهذا تعلمون أن الرب أرسلني لاعمل جميع هذة الأعمال وأن ذلك ليس من تلقاء نفسي )


أمر موسى بتقديم بقره صحيحه لم يرفع عليها نير ، تذبح وتحرق ويوضع رمادها فى مكان طاهر لأجل ماء الفصح ،
التطهير بماء
(ذبيحة خطيه) (19: 1-9)

البقره
والقديس بولس يشير الى طقس التطهير والتى لا تقاس بدم المسيح الذى قرب نفسه الى الله لتطهير الضمير فى خدمة الله الحى (9: 13-14) ..


نبع الماء لهم من صخره (20: 1-11)
مـاء فـى
+ جميعهم شربوا شرابا روحيا واحدا ، فأنهم كانوا يشربون من صخره روحيه تابعتهم والصخره كانت المسيح الـبريـه (1كو 10: 4،3)


فى البريه لاجل شفاء الذين ’لدغوا (21 : 9،8)
الحيـه+ يقول القديس بولس لاتجرب المسيح كما جربه قوم منهم فأهلكتهم الحيات (1كو 9:10)
الـنحاسـيه
+ ويقول القديس يوحنا " كما رفع موسى الحيه فى البريه " (يو 14:3 ،15)

+( وفى حديث الرب مع نيقوديموس) يرفع ابن الأنسان لتكون لكل من يؤمن به حياه أبديه (رفع = صلب | قيامه | صعود)

بـلعـام
بنى أمورى أو أرامى ، أو عراف من مدين ، تصدى له ملاك الرب فاضطر بالاق للمجىء اليه ، الغالب فى العهد الجديد صورته السيئه (2 بط 2 : 16،15) ، (يهو 11 ) ، (رؤ 14:2) .


مدنست مدن ضمن مدن سبط لاوى (35: 6 ، 11-15) يلجأ اليها القاتل سهوا أو بغير اصرار حتى يحاكم .. اشاره الى
الملجأالكنيسه (لاوى ومدن الملجأ) يلجأ اليها الخطاه ليحتموا من غضب الله ونوال العتق بالدم المسفوك عنهم .
نبـوة بلـعـام
اراه وليس الأن .. ابصره ولكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفى موأب ويهلك كل بنى الوعز ويتسلط الذى من يعقوب (عدد 24 : 19،17)
- أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكى يشهد لكم بهذه الأمور ، أنا أصل ذرية داود كوكب الصبح المنير (رؤ 22 : 16) وعندنا أثبت من ذلك وهو كلام الأنبياء الذى تحسنون اذا أصغيتم اليه كإنه مصباح يضىء فى مكان مظلم الى أن ينفجر النهار ويشرق كوكب الصبح فى قلوبهم (2بط 1 : 19).
والقديس متى فسر الكوكب والصولجان فى قصر المجوس (متى 2 : 1-12) مثل مدراش أو تائق .

الشهاده
(على فم شاهدين أو أكثر تقوم الشهاده (35 : 30) ، يو 8 : 18،17 ، عب 10 : 28 )


شفاعه
( وقف هرون بمجموعته بين الأحياء والأموات يشفع عن الشعب فقبلت شفاعته ورفع الله غضبه عن الجماعه (16 : 41-50)

هكذا شفع المسيح فى الذين اساءوا اليه وقدم ذاته كفاره عن خطايا العالم ...)

عصا هرون
(تشير الى الصليب الذى انتج مواهب)


الـخـتــام
الأمور التى اصابت بنى اسرائيل فى القفر اصابتهم مثلا ، وكتبت روحيا لانذارنا نحن الذين انتهت الينا اواخر الدهور (1كو 10 : 11)
+ الله أمين رغم عدم امانة الأنسان وفشله المتكرر ونكران الجميل والله فى رحمته اهتم بهم 40 سنه وكفاهم الأكل والشرب (الأحذيه والثياب)
+ كل شىء بلياقة .....ترتيب الناس .....ترتيب الاعلام.....
+ موسي رغم حلمة الشديد يخطئ لكي يبقي اللة وحدة بلا خطية الحادثة تؤكد صعوبة الوحي (12 :3)
الكنيسة هى شعب اللة السائر بالايمان في البرية ,نعثر أحيانا ونتذمر علي اللة وعلي رعاتنا وتحدث الأنشقاقات ويبعد الواقع الزمني عن مثالها وهدفها الروحي السامي.
+للكنيسة رعاة حقيقيين يملأهم الروح القدس ،مثل موسي والسبعين شيخا الممتلئين ،لها مذابحها... وسر الافخارستيا والسكن والاواني ...والتكريس...
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*سفر العدد
نيافة الانبا مكاريوس

+
هو السفر الرابع بين أسفار الشريعه ، وسمى بهذا الأسم لأنه افتتح بتعداد بنى اسرائيل ، وعلى العكس من الأسفار السابقه فان اسمه فى العبريه (بى مدمار) أى فى البريه وذلك بالنظر الى موضوع السفر ، بينما فى اليونانيه اسمه (أرثيموى(arithmoiأى العد أو الحساب ، وفى الأنجليزيه سفر العدد numbers
+وموضوع السفر ببساطه هو تاريخ بنى اسرائيل فى البريه قبل دخولهم أرض الموعد (وهى رحله تيه استغرقت 38 سنه وستة أشهر ) بدأت الرحله فى الشهر الثانى من السنه الثانيه لخروج بني اسرائيل من مصر (122:1) وأنتهت بموت موسى .
+للسـفر محـوران
1- وصف رحلتهم فى مراحل مسيرتهم نحو كنعان عبر بريه سيناء ، من جبل حوريب المقدس الى بريه يوآب أمام أريحا .
2- أعطاء هذا الشعب المزيد من الشرائع والرسوم ، تكمل الشريعه الاولى المعطاه على جبل حوريب فى سفر الخروج تهيء الشعب لأرض كنعان..
+ الكاتب هو موسى النبى ، حيث كتب تفاصيل تلك الرحله حسب قول الرب (2:33) وقد ذكرت عبارة الله كلم موسى فى السفر (80 مره) ..
ولقد استغرقت كتابة السفر 30 سنه 1444-1405 ق.م.
+
مشتملات السفر (أحداثه)

فى السنه الأولى:-
احصاء الذكور من 20 سنه وما عدا بأستثناء اللاويين / تخصيص اللاويين لخدمة الخيمة / تحديد مواقع مخيمات الأسباط حول الخيمه / عد اللاويين عوض أبكار الشعب / شرائع / تقديم رؤساء الأسباط عطاياهم السخيه للخيمه / تعليمات بخصوص السرج والمناره / تقديم اللاويين أمام الرب لتكريسهم / الاحتفال بالفصح / تعليمات بخصوص الذين لم يشتركوا فى الفصح لعدم طهارتهم / ارشاد عمود السحاب والنار لهم / الامر بعمل بوقين من الفضه وتعليمات بخصوص الأبواق .
فى الطريق من سيناء الى الضفه الشرقيه لنهر الأردن حيث نزلوا فى عربات موآب

(20/2/ السنه الثانيه الى1/11/40).

ثم رحلوا من سيناء وطلبوا من حوباب بن رعوئيل المديانى أن يصحبهم فى البريه ، ثم تذمر البعض وتعرضوا للحريق فى تبعيره وتشفع موسى فيهم ، وبعد ذلك تذمروا بسبب الحم فأرسل الرب لهم المن والسلوى فاكلوا بشراهه فضربهم الرب فى (قبروؤت حتأوه)
فقام موسى وشكى للرب من ثقل الشعب فنصحه الرب بتعيين 70 شيخ لمعاونته ,.
وضرب الرب مريم بالبرص بسبب ادانتها لموسى هى وهرون بسبب زواجه . ولكن موسى طلب من الرب لاجل شفائها وبعد ذلك أخرجها من المحله سبعة أيام ثم ارتحلوا الى فاران . وأرسل 12 رجل ليتجسسوا أرض كنعان / وقاموا بحرب العمالقه وهزيمتهم ومطاردتهم الى حرقه / شرائع التقدمات والذبائح / رجم الذي خالف السبت / قضية قورح وداثان وأبيرام / ضرب الرب لبعضهم بسبب تذمرهم وصلاة هرون عنهم / وضع عصى شيوخ الأسباط أمام التابوت / عصا هرون تفرخ / تحديد مسؤليات الكهنه واللاويين وحقوقهم / شريعة البقره الحمراء (19)...
+ أحداث فى قادش:-

موت مريم أخت موسى وهرون / تذمر الشعب لأجل الماء / معاقبة موسى وهرون بعدم دخول كنعان بسبب ضرب موسى للصخره بغضب / ملك آدوم يرفض مرور الشعب / الوصول الى جبل هور / ثم توفى هرون وتمة اقامة العازر ابنه مكانه / انتصارهم على ملك الكنعانيين فى حرقه / الأرتحال عن طريق البحر الأحمر وتذمرهم من جديد وارسال الحيات المحرقه / الحيه النحاسيه / ارتحالات...وترانيم / الأنتصار على سيحون وعوج ووصولهم أخيرا الى موآب عبر الأردن على الضفه اليمنى له .
فى عربات موآب (3/4 أشهر) ص 22-37 .
بلعام بن بعور / الشعب فى شيطهم / سقوط الشعب فى الخطيه مع بنات موآب / عبادة بعل فغور وانتقام الرب منهم / فينحاس ينتقم من الرجل الأسرائيلى والمرأه المديانيه / الحصاء الخير / عربات موآب / بنات صلحفاء / ورأى موسى كنعان من جبل بعاريم / تعيين يشوع / كلام عن الذبائح فى الأعياد واليام العاديه / النذور / محاربة المديانيين وقتل بلعام / الغنايم / السماح لسبط راؤبين وجاد ونصف سبط منسى بالأقامه شرق الأردن / شرائع بشأن التعامل مع الكنعانيين / تقسيم الأراضى بين الأسباط ودون اللاويين / مدن الملجأ / زواج بنات صلفحاء من سبطهم وشريعة توريث النساء.

نقطة التحول فى السفر :-
عندما تمرد الشعب على الله عند قادش وأبتدأوا فى التذمر ، وكانوا يشتكون شرا فى أذنى الرب فحمى غضبه عليهم وأشتعلت فيهم النار وأحرقت طرف المحله (1:11) وكانت الثوره عند قادش هى نقطة التحول ، لذلك حرم جيل الخروج من دخول أرض الموعد ، وعندئذ تحرك الجيل الجديد الى سهول موآب شرق أرض الموعد (1:22) وأستعدوا للدخول حيث عين يشوع بدلآ من موسى .
ويمكن بلورته فى ثلاثة أقسام :-
1- من سيناء الى قادش برنيع (1-12)
احصاء رجال الحرب / ترتيب الأسباط حول الخيمه / ارتحالهم / شريعة النذير / تقدمات رؤساء الأسباط / تذمرهم / تذمر مريم وهرون
على موسى.
شمال
(دان ، اشير ، نفتالى)

يهوذاافرايم
شرق يساكرالخيمهمنسىغــرب

زوبولونلاوىبنيامين
راؤبين/شمعون/جاد

جنوب
1-
شرق( يهوذا- يساكر- زبولون) .

2-
جنوب( راؤبين- شمعون - جاد) .
3- الخيمه
( لاوى) .

4- غرب
(افرايم- منسى- بنيامين) .

5- شمال
(دان- اشير- نفتالى) .

2
- من قادش وخلال البريه ثم العوده الى قادش (13/19)

تجسس كنعان
ثورة تورح وداثان وأبيرام
3
- من قادش الى الأردن (20/36)

موت مريم / خطية موسى / موت هرون / الحيات المحرقه / الحيه النحاسيه ، هزيمة سيحون وعوج / بلعام النبى الكاذب / احصاء الجيل الجديد / قضية بنات صلفحاء / استقرار راؤبين وجاد ونصف سبط منسى شرق الأردن / تعيين يشوع بدلآ من موسى / مدن الملجأ .
ملخص الرحله
:-
42 محطه = عدد الأسماء المذكوره فى نسب المسيح (متى).

ملاحظه بخصوص التعداد :-
- ليس الكل محسوب ضمن العدد الالهى.
- ليس النساء والأطفال ( الا الأبكار) أو السلاله الكهنوتيه.
( كل الذين يسيرون فى القوه فى اسرائيل ) .
لما ابطلت ما للطفل وصرت رجلا أصبحت مستحقا لأن أحسب ضمن رعوية اسرائيل الجديد.
ملاحظات حول أحداث السفر الرئيسيه:-
بلعام(ص22)
:-

+ لما رأى بلاق جميع ما فعله بنو اسرائيل بالأموريين
+ ربما كان بلعام ساحرا أو نصف مؤمن والأرجح أنه كان يعرج بين الفرقتين وأحب المال .. وعندما تنبأ عن المسيح كان ذلك رغما عنه مثلما خرجت الشياطين معترفه بالمسيح. ومنعه الرب من الذهاب ولعن الشعب لأنه مبارك ولكن بالاق عاد وأرسل من جديد عدد أكثر.
+ بلعام يلح والله يوافق لكى يهبه الحريه .
+ الأتان تتكلم ..ويتعجب بلعام .
+
يشير مشوره رديئه على بالاق بأن يضع معثره فى طريق اسرائيل فيزنى الرجال مع بنات موآب فتفارقهم روح الرب ويهزموا .
+ العرض واحد للكل ولكن رد الفعل اختلف ما بين شخص وأخر حسب محبة الرب.

+
بلعام يقتل هو وعائلته بيد بنى اسرائيل بعد هزيمتهم لبالاق .
يذكر بلعام فى ( رسالة بطرس الثانيه ، رسالة يهوذا ، سفر الرؤيا ).


تورح وداثان وأبيرام (ص16) :-

+ كانت محاوله لتأميم الكهنوت .. فتذمروا على موسى وهرون ..
+ موسى يشكوهم للرب وينذرهم وينذر الشعب ز
+ انشقت الأرض وأبتلعتهم وكل جماعتهم .. أما ال 250 فخرجت نار وأحرقتهم.
+ أهل تورح وجماعته لم يموتوا وربما تابوا...
+ تقديس المجامر ودقها على المذبح .
+ ليسوا أحياء فى باطن الأرض كما ظن البعض.
الحـيه النحاسـيه:-

كانت البريه مليئه بالحيه والعقارب .. والرب حفظهم فلما تذمروا ضربهم بها..
+ وبينما ترك الله الحيات تلدغهم فقد أمر موسى يرفع حيه نحاسيه كبيره فى البريه (حتى تلمع وتظهر للجميع) كل من نظر اليها يشفى .
+ كيف وهى رمز للشيطان فى القديم ؟ تكون رمز للمسيح ؟
تماما مثلما سمر المسيح الموت على الصليب وجعل الصليب رمز فداء وبركه بدلآ من لعنه .
+ الخطيه ما تزال تعمل تعمل وما زال الصليب يخلص أيضا.
+ البشريه لدغتها الحيه القديمه ، ولم ينج الا كلمن نظر وتعلق بالأبن الوحيد المصلوب عنا.
+ ولكن بنو اسرائيل والذين احتفظوا بها للذكرى ، عادوا فعبدوها وأسموها (نحشان) وقد أحرقها حزقيا الملك (2مل 18:4).
قضية بنات صلفحاء :-
مات والدهن فى خطيته وام يكن له ولد ، ولما رأت أن موسى قد احصى الشعب لاجل الميراث لجأت للرب لعرض قضيتها فنصفها الله ووضع لهم تشريعا لمثل هذه الحالات بحيث يورث ميراث الأب للأبن أو الأخوه والأخوات...
فينحاس:-
الرجل المديانى= زمرى بن سالو رئيس بيت من الشمعونيين
كزبى بنت صور رئيس بيت أما ابن مديان
اراهم الرآه وهم باكون لاجل الضربه العظيمه التى حلت بالشعب، ربما للتباهى بجمالها وحسبها وربما للاشتراك معه فى العهد.. اقتحم الخيمه وتحدى الشريعه والكهنوت وتحدى القضاء والقضاه . فجرى خلفها فينحاس ومعه رمح وقتلها.
سفر العدد والعهد الجديد
( التذمر على الطعام وطلب اللحم 11: 4-6
(اشباع الجموع وتذمرهم يو6



(حل روح الرب على موسى وشيوخ الشعب(ص11)
روح الرب(اعطى الروح القدس للتلاميذ أع 2: 1-4

(قال الرب عنه فى دفاعه ضد هرون ومريم أنه أمين
موسى أمين فى

بيت الله(القديس بولس يقول عن يسوع انه الأمين فى بيته ، نحن بيته ان تمسكنا به (عب 3 5-6)

(سفر العدد)
عدد الأسباط
(الرؤيا من كل سبط اثنى عشر ألف مختون)
(
موسى فرض شرائع للتقدس وكل من يتنجس لايحل له الوجود فى المحله بل ينفى لئلا ينجس الشعب المقدس بحلول الله فيه (5 : 1-4)..

التقديــس
وعزل الخبيث

بولس الرسول يأمر برفع الخبيث من بينهم (الكورنثيين) لا يخالطوه أو يؤاكلوه (1كو 5: 7-13) بل يخرجوه من بينهم
لانهم جماعه مقدسه ، اله ساكن بينهم وساتر معهم (2كو 6: 16-18)..


(متى نذر رجل أو امرأه نفسه للرب يترك شعره الى أن تتم أيام نذره، ويقرب قربان ويحلق رأسه عند باب خيمه الأجتماع.(6: 1-5 ؛ 13-21)

القديس بولس فعل هذا هو و4 رجال آخرين فى اورشليم ، وأنفق عليهم وقدم قربان (أع 21: 23-26) ...



البوق أمر الرب أن يصنعوا بوقين من الفضه واحد لجمع الشعب والأخر للترحال (10: 3،2)
+ صور القديس بولس مجىء الرب فى النهاية بدعوة الكل اليه وبالهتاف والأبواق (1تس 16:4 ، 1كو 52:15) وقال السيدالمسيح أنه سيجمع مختاريه من أربع رياح الأرض حيث يرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت (متى 31:24)..


عقاب الشعب
(عاقب الرب الشعب المتذمر بعدم دخول كنعان (14: 22-30) ويحذر معلمنا بولس من التذمر لئلا يحرموا من الدخول الى على التذمرمجد الملكوت ومقر الراحه الأبديه (عب 3: 7-13) ..

(هياج جماعة على موسى وهرون
قـورح
+ يهوذا الرسول يحذر من مشاجرة قورح (يهو 11)
+
ويؤكد المسيح علي ارساليته قائلا "بهذا تعلمون أن الرب أرسلني لاعمل جميع هذة الأعمال وأن ذلك ليس من تلقاء نفسي )


أمر موسى بتقديم بقره صحيحه لم يرفع عليها نير ، تذبح وتحرق ويوضع رمادها فى مكان طاهر لأجل ماء الفصح ،
التطهير بماء
(ذبيحة خطيه) (19: 1-9)

البقره
والقديس بولس يشير الى طقس التطهير والتى لا تقاس بدم المسيح الذى قرب نفسه الى الله لتطهير الضمير فى خدمة الله الحى (9: 13-14) ..


نبع الماء لهم من صخره (20: 1-11)
مـاء فـى
+ جميعهم شربوا شرابا روحيا واحدا ، فأنهم كانوا يشربون من صخره روحيه تابعتهم والصخره كانت المسيح الـبريـه (1كو 10: 4،3)


فى البريه لاجل شفاء الذين ’لدغوا (21 : 9،8)
الحيـه+ يقول القديس بولس لاتجرب المسيح كما جربه قوم منهم فأهلكتهم الحيات (1كو 9:10)
الـنحاسـيه
+ ويقول القديس يوحنا " كما رفع موسى الحيه فى البريه " (يو 14:3 ،15)

+( وفى حديث الرب مع نيقوديموس) يرفع ابن الأنسان لتكون لكل من يؤمن به حياه أبديه (رفع = صلب | قيامه | صعود)

بـلعـام
بنى أمورى أو أرامى ، أو عراف من مدين ، تصدى له ملاك الرب فاضطر بالاق للمجىء اليه ، الغالب فى العهد الجديد صورته السيئه (2 بط 2 : 16،15) ، (يهو 11 ) ، (رؤ 14:2) .


مدنست مدن ضمن مدن سبط لاوى (35: 6 ، 11-15) يلجأ اليها القاتل سهوا أو بغير اصرار حتى يحاكم .. اشاره الى
الملجأالكنيسه (لاوى ومدن الملجأ) يلجأ اليها الخطاه ليحتموا من غضب الله ونوال العتق بالدم المسفوك عنهم .
نبـوة بلـعـام
اراه وليس الأن .. ابصره ولكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفى موأب ويهلك كل بنى الوعز ويتسلط الذى من يعقوب (عدد 24 : 19،17)
- أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكى يشهد لكم بهذه الأمور ، أنا أصل ذرية داود كوكب الصبح المنير (رؤ 22 : 16) وعندنا أثبت من ذلك وهو كلام الأنبياء الذى تحسنون اذا أصغيتم اليه كإنه مصباح يضىء فى مكان مظلم الى أن ينفجر النهار ويشرق كوكب الصبح فى قلوبهم (2بط 1 : 19).
والقديس متى فسر الكوكب والصولجان فى قصر المجوس (متى 2 : 1-12) مثل مدراش أو تائق .

الشهاده
(على فم شاهدين أو أكثر تقوم الشهاده (35 : 30) ، يو 8 : 18،17 ، عب 10 : 28 )


شفاعه
( وقف هرون بمجموعته بين الأحياء والأموات يشفع عن الشعب فقبلت شفاعته ورفع الله غضبه عن الجماعه (16 : 41-50)

هكذا شفع المسيح فى الذين اساءوا اليه وقدم ذاته كفاره عن خطايا العالم ...)

عصا هرون
(تشير الى الصليب الذى انتج مواهب)


الـخـتــام
الأمور التى اصابت بنى اسرائيل فى القفر اصابتهم مثلا ، وكتبت روحيا لانذارنا نحن الذين انتهت الينا اواخر الدهور (1كو 10 : 11)
+ الله أمين رغم عدم امانة الأنسان وفشله المتكرر ونكران الجميل والله فى رحمته اهتم بهم 40 سنه وكفاهم الأكل والشرب (الأحذيه والثياب)
+ كل شىء بلياقة .....ترتيب الناس .....ترتيب الاعلام.....
+ موسي رغم حلمة الشديد يخطئ لكي يبقي اللة وحدة بلا خطية الحادثة تؤكد صعوبة الوحي (12 :3)
الكنيسة هى شعب اللة السائر بالايمان في البرية ,نعثر أحيانا ونتذمر علي اللة وعلي رعاتنا وتحدث الأنشقاقات ويبعد الواقع الزمني عن مثالها وهدفها الروحي السامي.
+للكنيسة رعاة حقيقيين يملأهم الروح القدس ،مثل موسي والسبعين شيخا الممتلئين ،لها مذابحها... وسر الافخارستيا والسكن والاواني ...والتكريس...
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*

سفر التثنيه

نيافة الانبا مكاريوس
الطاعه وتجديد العهد

هو السفر الخامس فى أسفار الشريعه الخمسه ، والخامس فى الكتاب المقدس كله أيضاً. وهو سفر العهد الإلهى أو عهد الحب الإلهى .
+ دار سفر التكوين حول إهتمام الله الشخصى بنا.
+ سفر الخروج حول إهتمام الله بتدبيرنا.
+ وسفر اللاويين حول إهتمام الله بتقديسنا.
+ سفر العدد حول إهتمام الله بقيادتنا فى الطريق.
+ سفر التثنيه حول إهتمام الله بإقامة عهد معنا.

+الأسم:-

سمى فى العبريه ( إليهو/ هاد/ باريم ) وإختصار ( دبريم ) ومعناها (هذا هو الكلام) وهى الكلمات التى يبدأ بها السفر.بينما فى اليونانيه واللاتينيه ومنها إلى اللغات الغربيه جاء الاسم Deuteronomy أى (الشريعه الثانيه) أو (اعادة الشريعه) وتكرار الشريعه، ومنها جاءت التسميه العربيه (تثنيه) أو (تثنية الاشتراع).
+ والاسم تثنيه أيضا له أصل عبري ،حيث ’سمي السفر في العبرية (مشنة) " ومعناها (تثنية) 17:18" كما د’عي أيضا(سفر التذكير)أو التحذير أو(سفر التوبيخ).

+الهدف منة :
فقد اعاد فية موسي الكثير من الحقائق التاريخية التي تخص أمتهم ،وأعاد لهم الكثير من وصايا الخروج و اللاويين والعدد مع الكثير من الايضاحات والتفسير ولكن يوحي من الله ،وكان لابد من ذلك ، إذ مات جيل الخروج كله والذى تسلم الشريعه ( فيما عدا كالب ويشوع واللاويين والكهنه ) وكان الجيل الجديد على وشك الدخول إلى أرض الموعد ، وذلك حتى لا يقعوا فى شرك الووثنيه والتأثر بالشعوب التى هناك وأخلاقهم ( فقد دبر الله ألا يدمروا جميع تلك الشعوب مره واحده لئلا تكثر عليهم وحوش الأرض ).
+ وبينما كانت الشرائع فى الأسفار الثلاثه السابقه قد سنت ، فإنها فى هذا السفر تعتبر قانون ملزم ولكن بحب..

+ الكاتب :-
لاشك أنه موسى النبى بإستثناء الأصحاح الأخير والخاص بموته ، فمن المحتمل أن يكون يشوع هو الذى كتب أو ألعازر الكاهن .
وكان الشعب قد حط فى محطة سهول موآب ، على أعتاب أرض الموعد ، إذ كانوا قد استولوا على منطقة شرق الأردن ، هناك توقفوا ريثما يشرح لهم موسى إيمانهم وقوميتهم .

+ وربما يكون قد كتب هذا السفر فى الشهرين الأخيرين من حياته ، ولذلك فإن البعض اغلب هذا السفر بالخطاب الوداعى، الذى ألقاه السيد المسيح على تلاميذه فى الاسبوع الأخير (يو13 : 36- 16: 33)
وبالتحديد فقد كتب فى الشهر الحادى عشر من السنه الأربعين لخروجهم.

+ اللأيه المحوريه:-

( الرب إلهك تتقى ، إياه تعبد ، وبه تلتصق ، وبأسمه تحلف ، هو فخرك وهو إلهك الذى صنع معك تلك العظائم والمخاوف التى أبصرتها عيناك
)[10 : 20، 21]..
+ ولا يوجد فى جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدس كله سفر يضاهيه فى قوة تأثيره على الأنسان ، من جهة حياته وعلاقاته الشخصيه روحيا ودينيا ومدنيا..
+ اقتبس منه العهد الجديد 80 إقتباس ، وقد اقتبس منه السيد المسيح الأيات الثلاث التى رد بها على الشيطان فى التجربه (متى 4: 4، 7، 10- تث8 : 3، 6: 16، 13).
وكذلك إجابته على سؤال أية وصيه هى الأعظم (متى 22: 36، 37 - تث 6: 5). تحب الرب إلهك من كل ..............
كما أعطى السفر أيضا بعض الإضاحات، مثل الجواسيس تث1: 22 - مع عد 13: 1 ، حيث إتضح أن الفكره من الشعب ووافق الله عليها.
+ تكررت فيه عبارة (اسمع وأعمل) وهى تقابل من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع (الأناجيل والرؤيا).
ولأول مره نسمع عن لعنة الصلب على خشيه (21: 22 ،23) وقد إفتدانا المسيح من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل
من علق على خشبه (عل2: 13)
+ انه قمه من قمم العهد القديم ويشبهه بعض الشراح بإنجيل يوحنا وتأتى فيه الوصايا بحرارة الروح والعاطفه القلبيه وبينما ’سنت الشرائع فى الثلاثه أسفار السابقه فقد تقررت هنا كقانون يجب السير بمقتضاه وبالتالى فهى قوانين ليست موجهة للكهنه ولكن للشعب نفسه .
+ محتويات السفر:-
عباره عن ثلاث عظات رئيسية تحرك فيها من الماضى الى الحاضر، ثم الى المستقبل، يشرح فى العظات خطة الله للعمل مع اسرائيل .
ألقاها موسى النبى على الجيل الجديد قبل دخوله أرض الموعد ، لئلا يصيبهم ما أصاب الجيا السابق"
وبالتلى فهو تجديد العهد مع الله
(اشهد عليكم السماء والارض قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت والبركة واللعنة . فأختر الحياة انت وتسلك فى كل طرقه وتحبه وتعبد الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك وتحفظ وصايا الرب وفرائضه التى انا اوصيك بها اليوم لخيرك تث (10: 19، 20)
+اقسام السفر : السفر يقسم الى ثلاث أقسام ثم وصف موت موسى :
1- 1-4 موسى يذكر الشعب بأمانة الاه معهم خلال رحلة خروجهم من مصر ، ويراجع معهم مسار الرحلة من قادش الى موآب ، ويعدهم باجزاء من الارض التى يقفون عليهت ويطاب منهم الطاعة لله.
2- 5-26 الحديث الثانى لموسى الننظر الى أعلى ، موسى يراجع مع الشعب شرائع الله ، ويحذرهم من أثارة غضب الله عليهم بعصيانهم له.
3- 27-33 النظر الى الخارج ، ، موسى يراجع مع الشعب العهد بينهم وبين الله ، كما يؤكد لهم أ ن الله يحميهم (ناموس الرقابه واللعنات (حرزيم/ عيبال) بركات الطاعه ومضار المخالفه.
اصحاح 24
موت موسى: الله يسمح لموسى أن يرى كنعانمن أعلى الجبلبنو ويقول له هذه هى الأرض التى وعدت بها ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب .
ومات موسى وهو أبن 120سنه ويدفن فى موآب وحزن عليه الأسرائيليون جدا (عبادة موسى/ جسده) تعيين يشوع قائد للشعب.
الأصحاح الرئيسى:-
هوالأصحاح27 الذى تم فيه تجديد عهد الرب (إنصت واسمع يااسرائيل. اليوم صرت شعبا للرب إلهك فإسمعوا لصوت الرب إلهكم وطبقوا وصاياه وفرائضه التى أنا آمركم اليوم بها 27: 9، 10).
+ انه سفر يرسم لبنى اسرائيل سبيل الحياه، فى شركة مع الله ومع بعضهم البعض.
+ وهو ليس مجرد تقليد لإحتفال دينى دورى ولكنه مكتوب على نمط نموذج أدبى تقليدى متبع فى صياغة العهود .
+ والأحكام التى فيه (عرض بسيط + حث + تحذير + وعد)
ولاننسى أن الرجل الذى تكلم بكل هذا الكلام والشرائع والأعمال العظيمه هو ذاته الذى قال للرب قبل أربعين سنه خلت أنه ليس بصاحب كلام ؟!!(خروج 4:
10).


+ ونتوقف قليلآ عند بعض الأحكام مثل:-
1- القسم :- لماذا نهى الله عن القسم ولماذا أقسم هو أكثر من مره ؟ (حلف الله لأبائك 28: 11، 30: 20) .
2- عبادة الأوثان وتحريمها:- (ص4) 16: 21، 22 آله صنعة الناس من خشب أو حجر 4: 28 ؛ 27: 25
3- العشور:- 14: 22 - الخ... ، ص26
4- إجازة الأولاد فى النار:- 18: 9- 14
5- شريعة المعلق على خشبه:- 21: 22، 23
6- التيفيليين:-{ تث 6: 4- 9 + 11: 13- 21 + عدد15: 37- 41}.
ختاما
للأسف هناك جمله إعتراضيه تقول (أحد عشر يوما من حوريب على طريق جبل سعير إلى قادش برنيع/ 1: 2) فتوضح انه كان بإمكانهم دخول أرض الموعد بعد 11 يوم ولكن بسسب تمردهم حكم عليهم بالتيه فهلك الجيل كله.

+ ونحن أيضا كمسيحيين مطلوب منا هذا الألتزام عينه ، ألا نحيد عن عبادة الرب (تحب الرب إلهك من كل ... تث 6: 5 ، متى 22: 37) قلب = نفس = مشاعر ، فكر.
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*

سفر التثنيه

نيافة الانبا مكاريوس
الطاعه وتجديد العهد

هو السفر الخامس فى أسفار الشريعه الخمسه ، والخامس فى الكتاب المقدس كله أيضاً. وهو سفر العهد الإلهى أو عهد الحب الإلهى .
+ دار سفر التكوين حول إهتمام الله الشخصى بنا.
+ سفر الخروج حول إهتمام الله بتدبيرنا.
+ وسفر اللاويين حول إهتمام الله بتقديسنا.
+ سفر العدد حول إهتمام الله بقيادتنا فى الطريق.
+ سفر التثنيه حول إهتمام الله بإقامة عهد معنا.

+الأسم:-

سمى فى العبريه ( إليهو/ هاد/ باريم ) وإختصار ( دبريم ) ومعناها (هذا هو الكلام) وهى الكلمات التى يبدأ بها السفر.بينما فى اليونانيه واللاتينيه ومنها إلى اللغات الغربيه جاء الاسم Deuteronomy أى (الشريعه الثانيه) أو (اعادة الشريعه) وتكرار الشريعه، ومنها جاءت التسميه العربيه (تثنيه) أو (تثنية الاشتراع).
+ والاسم تثنيه أيضا له أصل عبري ،حيث ’سمي السفر في العبرية (مشنة) " ومعناها (تثنية) 17:18" كما د’عي أيضا(سفر التذكير)أو التحذير أو(سفر التوبيخ).

+الهدف منة :
فقد اعاد فية موسي الكثير من الحقائق التاريخية التي تخص أمتهم ،وأعاد لهم الكثير من وصايا الخروج و اللاويين والعدد مع الكثير من الايضاحات والتفسير ولكن يوحي من الله ،وكان لابد من ذلك ، إذ مات جيل الخروج كله والذى تسلم الشريعه ( فيما عدا كالب ويشوع واللاويين والكهنه ) وكان الجيل الجديد على وشك الدخول إلى أرض الموعد ، وذلك حتى لا يقعوا فى شرك الووثنيه والتأثر بالشعوب التى هناك وأخلاقهم ( فقد دبر الله ألا يدمروا جميع تلك الشعوب مره واحده لئلا تكثر عليهم وحوش الأرض ).
+ وبينما كانت الشرائع فى الأسفار الثلاثه السابقه قد سنت ، فإنها فى هذا السفر تعتبر قانون ملزم ولكن بحب..

+ الكاتب :-
لاشك أنه موسى النبى بإستثناء الأصحاح الأخير والخاص بموته ، فمن المحتمل أن يكون يشوع هو الذى كتب أو ألعازر الكاهن .
وكان الشعب قد حط فى محطة سهول موآب ، على أعتاب أرض الموعد ، إذ كانوا قد استولوا على منطقة شرق الأردن ، هناك توقفوا ريثما يشرح لهم موسى إيمانهم وقوميتهم .

+ وربما يكون قد كتب هذا السفر فى الشهرين الأخيرين من حياته ، ولذلك فإن البعض اغلب هذا السفر بالخطاب الوداعى، الذى ألقاه السيد المسيح على تلاميذه فى الاسبوع الأخير (يو13 : 36- 16: 33)
وبالتحديد فقد كتب فى الشهر الحادى عشر من السنه الأربعين لخروجهم.

+ اللأيه المحوريه:-

( الرب إلهك تتقى ، إياه تعبد ، وبه تلتصق ، وبأسمه تحلف ، هو فخرك وهو إلهك الذى صنع معك تلك العظائم والمخاوف التى أبصرتها عيناك
)[10 : 20، 21]..
+ ولا يوجد فى جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدس كله سفر يضاهيه فى قوة تأثيره على الأنسان ، من جهة حياته وعلاقاته الشخصيه روحيا ودينيا ومدنيا..
+ اقتبس منه العهد الجديد 80 إقتباس ، وقد اقتبس منه السيد المسيح الأيات الثلاث التى رد بها على الشيطان فى التجربه (متى 4: 4، 7، 10- تث8 : 3، 6: 16، 13).
وكذلك إجابته على سؤال أية وصيه هى الأعظم (متى 22: 36، 37 - تث 6: 5). تحب الرب إلهك من كل ..............
كما أعطى السفر أيضا بعض الإضاحات، مثل الجواسيس تث1: 22 - مع عد 13: 1 ، حيث إتضح أن الفكره من الشعب ووافق الله عليها.
+ تكررت فيه عبارة (اسمع وأعمل) وهى تقابل من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع (الأناجيل والرؤيا).
ولأول مره نسمع عن لعنة الصلب على خشيه (21: 22 ،23) وقد إفتدانا المسيح من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل
من علق على خشبه (عل2: 13)
+ انه قمه من قمم العهد القديم ويشبهه بعض الشراح بإنجيل يوحنا وتأتى فيه الوصايا بحرارة الروح والعاطفه القلبيه وبينما ’سنت الشرائع فى الثلاثه أسفار السابقه فقد تقررت هنا كقانون يجب السير بمقتضاه وبالتالى فهى قوانين ليست موجهة للكهنه ولكن للشعب نفسه .
+ محتويات السفر:-
عباره عن ثلاث عظات رئيسية تحرك فيها من الماضى الى الحاضر، ثم الى المستقبل، يشرح فى العظات خطة الله للعمل مع اسرائيل .
ألقاها موسى النبى على الجيل الجديد قبل دخوله أرض الموعد ، لئلا يصيبهم ما أصاب الجيا السابق"
وبالتلى فهو تجديد العهد مع الله
(اشهد عليكم السماء والارض قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت والبركة واللعنة . فأختر الحياة انت وتسلك فى كل طرقه وتحبه وتعبد الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك وتحفظ وصايا الرب وفرائضه التى انا اوصيك بها اليوم لخيرك تث (10: 19، 20)
+اقسام السفر : السفر يقسم الى ثلاث أقسام ثم وصف موت موسى :
1- 1-4 موسى يذكر الشعب بأمانة الاه معهم خلال رحلة خروجهم من مصر ، ويراجع معهم مسار الرحلة من قادش الى موآب ، ويعدهم باجزاء من الارض التى يقفون عليهت ويطاب منهم الطاعة لله.
2- 5-26 الحديث الثانى لموسى الننظر الى أعلى ، موسى يراجع مع الشعب شرائع الله ، ويحذرهم من أثارة غضب الله عليهم بعصيانهم له.
3- 27-33 النظر الى الخارج ، ، موسى يراجع مع الشعب العهد بينهم وبين الله ، كما يؤكد لهم أ ن الله يحميهم (ناموس الرقابه واللعنات (حرزيم/ عيبال) بركات الطاعه ومضار المخالفه.
اصحاح 24
موت موسى: الله يسمح لموسى أن يرى كنعانمن أعلى الجبلبنو ويقول له هذه هى الأرض التى وعدت بها ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب .
ومات موسى وهو أبن 120سنه ويدفن فى موآب وحزن عليه الأسرائيليون جدا (عبادة موسى/ جسده) تعيين يشوع قائد للشعب.
الأصحاح الرئيسى:-
هوالأصحاح27 الذى تم فيه تجديد عهد الرب (إنصت واسمع يااسرائيل. اليوم صرت شعبا للرب إلهك فإسمعوا لصوت الرب إلهكم وطبقوا وصاياه وفرائضه التى أنا آمركم اليوم بها 27: 9، 10).
+ انه سفر يرسم لبنى اسرائيل سبيل الحياه، فى شركة مع الله ومع بعضهم البعض.
+ وهو ليس مجرد تقليد لإحتفال دينى دورى ولكنه مكتوب على نمط نموذج أدبى تقليدى متبع فى صياغة العهود .
+ والأحكام التى فيه (عرض بسيط + حث + تحذير + وعد)
ولاننسى أن الرجل الذى تكلم بكل هذا الكلام والشرائع والأعمال العظيمه هو ذاته الذى قال للرب قبل أربعين سنه خلت أنه ليس بصاحب كلام ؟!!(خروج 4:
10).


+ ونتوقف قليلآ عند بعض الأحكام مثل:-
1- القسم :- لماذا نهى الله عن القسم ولماذا أقسم هو أكثر من مره ؟ (حلف الله لأبائك 28: 11، 30: 20) .
2- عبادة الأوثان وتحريمها:- (ص4) 16: 21، 22 آله صنعة الناس من خشب أو حجر 4: 28 ؛ 27: 25
3- العشور:- 14: 22 - الخ... ، ص26
4- إجازة الأولاد فى النار:- 18: 9- 14
5- شريعة المعلق على خشبه:- 21: 22، 23
6- التيفيليين:-{ تث 6: 4- 9 + 11: 13- 21 + عدد15: 37- 41}.
ختاما
للأسف هناك جمله إعتراضيه تقول (أحد عشر يوما من حوريب على طريق جبل سعير إلى قادش برنيع/ 1: 2) فتوضح انه كان بإمكانهم دخول أرض الموعد بعد 11 يوم ولكن بسسب تمردهم حكم عليهم بالتيه فهلك الجيل كله.

+ ونحن أيضا كمسيحيين مطلوب منا هذا الألتزام عينه ، ألا نحيد عن عبادة الرب (تحب الرب إلهك من كل ... تث 6: 5 ، متى 22: 37) قلب = نفس = مشاعر ، فكر.
​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

اخي التهيسى

مجهود جباررررر

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

والتفسير المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخي التهيسى
> 
> مجهود جباررررر
> 
> ...


*

كم يسعدنى ويشرفنى

مروركم 

ربنا يبارككم


شكـــــــــــــــرا جــــدا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2010)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
شكرا كتير ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> شكرا كتير ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

منتهى شكرى وأمتنانى




لمروركم الكريم والرائع 


 سلام المسيح​
​*


----------

